# P22-the 1st REAL problem!!



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut,
well guys.....my 1st problem with my P22.
The hammer spring went. I've *only* put 15,000+ rounds through it.:smt071
Took me 45mins fully to strip, replace the spring, polish the trigger bar ears and rebuilt (with no bits left!!!):anim_lol:

fusil


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fusil said:


> Took me 45mins fully to strip, replace the spring, polish the trigger bar ears and rebuilt (with no bits left!!!):anim_lol:


You even put back all the "optional" parts? Wow, you're good!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I haven't shot my P22 in probably a year of so. I took it out last weekend to practice some draws from concealment, and double taps from quick draw/retention. I put about 200 rounds of bulk ammo through it, and the only problem I had was that the brass ejected at my head when fired from the retention position. Other than that, I was very pleased with it. 

When I put it back in the safe, I promised not to wait so long before shooting it again.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

James NM said:


> I haven't shot my P22 in probably a year of so. I took it out last weekend to practice some draws from concealment, and double taps from quick draw/retention. I put about 200 rounds of bulk ammo through it, and the only problem I had was that the brass ejected at my head when fired from the retention position. Other than that, I was very pleased with it.
> 
> When I put it back in the safe, I promised not to wait so long before shooting it again.


Bonjour James NM,
I take my P22 every week. Dont shoot it every time, but my wife or someone else does.
I LOVE my P22, its fun to shoot and even though its not a_ target_ pistol its fairly accurate.:snipe:
Bon weekend mes ami,
fusil


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

Today was an example of one of the reasons I like the P22. My 9 and 11 year old daughters can both shoot it comfortably. They are well trained, and both very safe shooters. Several other people at the range put a full mag through it as well, and everyone has loved it.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

Haven't shot my p22 yet, have only had it a short time. Like reading about posts like these that suggest they are keepers. Only .22 I know is a ruger,,,,


----------

